# Water based finishes for cabinets



## tkeenan (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm trying to narrow down finishing options for some cabinets. These are new cabinets that I'm building, so no need for anything that will stick to an existing finish. The last set of cabinets that I built, I used Benjamin Moore Advance paint thinned a little with Flotrol. Worked great and leveled out nicely using an airless sprayer. This time, I want to try something other than paint. In my research, I've come across a several options, but the few that I'm most interested in is the General Finishes Enduro White Poly, Kem Aqua Plus White, and Emtech EM6500 White. The thing I like most about these is they are already tinted white, which is what color the customer wants. But, I've read a few times where people have used a tinted primer and just put a clear coat over that. Is this normal? I would think that you would want the color to be in the topcoat also…maybe I'm wrong.

I'm sure most cabinet shops use some type of solvent base finish, like lacquer, which is a more durable finish, but that's not an option for me. I'd be spraying in a garage with an HVLP sprayer and won't have proper ventilation for solvents. Therefore, water based is my only real option. Anyone have experience with any of these products listed above? Or any recommendations for other products?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have experience with em6500 black as well as em6000 clear. Excellent finish and sprays very well. It is self sealing but I would use a shellac based primer, less raised grain and less total product required. No need for a clear top coat. Go to Target's website for use with a turbine gun if thats what you mean by hvlp.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

I'm no finishing expert by any means, but I used the EM6500 on this project.

It was also my first time spraying, so the fact that it was very forgiving, not prone to runs, and easy to correct the few I did get was a huge plus. It took me about 3 coats (over poplar) to eliminate any color variation of the wood bleeding through, but I only used a single sprayed coat of 1lb shellac to seal it. I didn't go for the cross-linker additive that Emtech sells, but the table has held up very well nonetheless. The finish also levels and wet sands well, so you can get a beautifully smooth finish. I plan to use it whenever I get around to re-doing our kitchen cabinets.


----------



## tkeenan (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you both for the replies! Most of the reviews I've read about the Target Coatings stuff has been pretty good. I ordered a quart of the HSF5000 Primer/Sealer White and a quart of the EM6500 White to test before ordering several gallons of it. I'll let you know now it goes, may even shoot some video of it.

As far as the HVLP goes, I work at a vocational high school and talked to our auto body repair teacher the other day and he gave me a few recommendations on some HVLP guns to use with a compressor. His thought is that there's really no need for a turbine setup if I don't need it to be portable. Which I don't, I plan on only spraying in my shop. The only thing he did make a point of is for me to make sure the gun has a regulator gauge on it, and don't rely on the gauge at the compressor.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I can tell you the Emtech paints are excellent. If it is the pigmented lacquer, you might want to consider adding the crosslinker to it.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

IMO your car guy was correct in recommending an air compressor gun vs a turbine system - much greater flexibility in what can be sprayed. Yes, you want a pressure regulator and gage at the gun. I use about 3 ft of hose from the regulator to the gun so I can get the gun into tighter areas.

Hopefully you got a gun that has different tip/needles or can be purchased. They need to be sized based on viscosity. You can buy a plastic viscosity cup, Ford I think, for about $10 to check viscosity of anything sprayed to tell which tip/ needle to use. WB finishes require a better air cap to properly atomize. Cheap guns can be used but require a lot of pressure to atomize wb resulting in a lot of overspray.

For kitchen cabs you want to use the x-linker in the finish, other cabs it just depends on how they will be used. If you spray in warm weather you might need the extender. Cardboard, poster board, kraft paper all make good surfaces to practice on with a spray gun. The Target finishes do not layout initially as well as solvent finishes. They look like 1000's of tiny specs, and even a bit "lumpy" but start to coalesce in a couple of minutes, and in 20 min the finish will have flowed out. Be sure to do plenty of testing to get a "feel" for what different wet mil thicknesses look like while being sprayed.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have found this guide to be quite helpful. Written by Jeff Jewitt

http://homesteadfinishingproducts.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/paintspraying_ver3.pdf

Other good articles.

http://homesteadfinishingproducts.com/resources/articles/


----------



## tkeenan (Jan 11, 2017)

Good advice about the crosslinker, thank you.

That article was very informative, thank you!


----------



## tkeenan (Jan 11, 2017)

So, I went to an automotive paint place today to look at guns and found a couple that would probably work. My biggest question is what size tip to have. The 6500 recommends 1.8 or 2.0. Any recommendations???

Also, I couldn't find any information about what tip size to use for the 5000 primer. I'm assuming it's going to be a little thicker since it's primer, but I'm not sure what tip size to use. The salesman at the paint store was very helpful, but suggested I try and figure out what size tip the primer would need. Any thoughts on that???


----------



## hkmiller (Mar 6, 2018)

1.8 or 2.0 should work fine. You might need to thin the product whatever gun you're looking at see if that gun you can buy extra tip so you could buy the 1.8 and try that unthinned if that works great you then you could then it or if that didn't work you could get the 2.0 and try both like the other people said you just need to practice and watch you practice you'll figure it out you'll be an expert


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff Jewitt has very good info. Here is another site - where I purchased my CA Tech gun

http://www.spraygunworld.com/Information2/Woodworking3.htm

Search for "wood finishing spray gun" and you will find others. Read 1/2 dozen or more and look for consistencies. IMO a gun kit with 3 or 4 tips/needles ranging from 1.0 mm up to 1.8-2.2 mm is best. Research the different products recommended to find their mktg selling point of their design.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is a good source of info. Legit business, I have purchased from them

http://www.spraygunworld.com/Information2/Woodworking3.htm

I recommend a kit with 3-4 needle/tip sizes 1.0 mm to ~1.8 to 2.2 mm. You will be able to spray most anything.


----------



## tkeenan (Jan 11, 2017)

Some good info in that link. Thank you!

I'll definitely look for a kit with multiple tip sizes.


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

> ...the few that I m most interested in is the General Finishes Enduro White Poly, Kem Aqua Plus White, and Emtech EM6500 White. The thing I like most about these is they are already tinted white, which is what color the customer wants.


I have sprayed several gallons of General Finishes 'pigmented poly' in black and have been extremely pleased. I wouldn't even mess around with lacquer if the GF white works in the color you want. It's easy to spray dries quickly, easy to sand, comes in 3 different sheens

They even give you step by step directions if you never worked with it before
https://generalfinishes.com/wood-finishes-professional/water-based-paints-glazes-and-pigmented-top-coats/enduro-pigmented-white

Here is a pic of a wet coat I had just sprayed:


----------



## tkeenan (Jan 11, 2017)

That looks really nice John!

I'd like to give the GF stuff a try, but the only place locally that sells it only sells in gallon and 5 gallon sizes. I can't seem find any place that can get it in quart size for testing (even online). I really don't want to spend $150 for a gallon of undercoat and topcoat. $50 or $60 would be okay, but not $150 just to test it out.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Tkeenan - call or email Jeff Weiss at Target (owner and chemist) and he will give info for needle/tip sizes. Have info of the gun you plan to use.


----------

